# Looking for breeding options!!



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbing


----------



## cbako01 (Oct 21, 2016)

What area are you in and what is your rough budget for a stud fee? How old is the mare and has she had a foal before? Are you looking to do live cover or AI? If your going down the AI route, are you just looking at fresh/chilled or would you consider frozen? If you down the live cover route, how far are you willing to travel? What's your mare's dam line and do you have any conformation photos of her? What would you like to improve on her? There are a lot of things to consider when you're thinking of breeding, so it pays to answer all these questions and get a plan before the season starts  Remember it will probably cost you 5k+ to get this foal on the ground, if everything goes to plan and there are no major dramas so it is vital to have some spare cash before embarking on something like this, just in case it all goes wrong and there are complications


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Knowing the stallions color genetics would give you a better idea of what you'd get. If you want dark as in black look for a stallion that is homozygous for black. It may be your mare carries the gene for bay depending on what she has inherited. If bay is what you prefer then homozygous for that and black gets you that when bred to a chestnut. Breeding to a stallion with just one copy of each and you could get another red.


----------



## Cameron1991 (Nov 28, 2017)

Rambling Rose 2005 AHA Rotspon/Shanekitexx. 

1.) Escapade
2.) Devon Heir 
3.) Rosenthal 
4.) Bliss Mf
5.) Baltamour


----------

